# Boston, MA



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Are there any support groups in Boston? I can't believe that there aren't enough people suffering from IBS in the metro-Boston area to form one?


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

I Britt.I live just south of Boston and I was wondering the same thing.I wish I could find a group somewhere in Boston as well.I can't believe that there isn't one!


----------

